# Greetings from a wannabe!



## L.R.S Lawrett (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey I'm a 23 year old just entering the writing game. My favorite genres to write in are Fantasy and Sci-Fi because they are so creative! Iv'e even got a fantasy world iv'e built up for a novel I plan to do for NANOWRIMO. For now though i'm working on a Cyberpunk Sci-Fi story called World Wide Wars. It's essentially a story about how in the future the internet has become the new battlefield where war is waged.


I hope I can actually share my writing and get some feedback.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey, how are you? Let's change that _wannabe _into _gonnabe_! I love NaNoWriMo! I hope we can provide the best support to your writing endeavors for this year. It's a pleasure having you here with us. Feel free to look around, pet a few cats roaming the forums, and make some new friends. We don't bite. Well, I know I don't. :^o


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 17, 2016)

L.R.S Lawrett said:


> For now though i'm working on a Cyberpunk Sci-Fi story called World Wide Wars. It's essentially a story about how in the future the internet has become the new battlefield where war is waged.



That may not be far in the future! I think it's a good premise. I'm a sci-fi writer myself; we have a specialist SF&F forum where I'll hope to see some of your work.

HC


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 17, 2016)

L.R.S Lawrett said:


> Hey I'm a 23 year old just entering the writing game. My favorite genres to write in are Fantasy and Sci-Fi because they are so creative! Iv'e even got a fantasy world iv'e built up for a novel I plan to do for NANOWRIMO. For now though i'm working on a Cyberpunk Sci-Fi story called World Wide Wars. It's essentially a story about how in the future the internet has become the new battlefield where war is waged.
> 
> 
> I hope I can actually share my writing and get some feedback.



Excellent! Always glad to see a fellow fantasy/sci-fi writer.  I look forward to seeing your work here.


----------



## L.R.S Lawrett (Jan 17, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> That may not be far in the future! I think it's a good premise. I'm a sci-fi writer myself; we have a specialist SF&F forum where I'll hope to see some of your work.
> 
> HC



Thank you. I'm really excited and looking forward to the whole thing.


----------



## aurora borealis (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello there, and welcome! World Wide Wars sounds really interesting, and I look forward to seeing you post parts of it (which you can do once you have 10 posts).


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 17, 2016)

Welcome to our community.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 17, 2016)

Good to meet you, L.R.S. :hi: Have you done, NaNo before? It's the one event I've not taken part in yet.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 17, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Good to meet you, L.R.S. :hi: Have you done, NaNo before? It's the one event I've not taken part in yet.



Le gasp! Are you serious? You have to try it! Seriously, it's the best. I mean, anyone can attempt it throughout the year. There's no reason to wait until November. It's just more entertaining to participate in both NaNoWriMo and NoShaveNovember.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 19, 2016)

Greetings Lawrett!

We have a good community here. Two things you might want to check out, if you'd like, are:

1)The Mentor Directory

2) Our very own Writing Contests and Prompts -- you may really like these if you like NANOWRIMO.

Take care!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi LRS and welcome. Get out among the forums and start adding some comments. You will feel at home in no time - we are a pretty friendly bunch. 

Have fun and I'll see you around. Oh, and if you need any help with finding your way around, send me a message and I'll do my best to help.

jen


----------

